# RAM größe Frage ?



## Cop (14. Februar 2010)

*RAM größe Frage ?*

Stelle die Frage mal hier, denke das passt schon.

Ich sitze gerade so hier, und habe vor mir liegen
1x DDR2 PC6400 2GB Riegel
1x SD Karte 2GB
1x microSD 2GB

kann mir mal wer erklären warum ein PC riegel so groß wein muss, und die anderen so klein sind?
bitte jetzt nicht einfach schreiben, das PC RAM schneller ist.

Normal müsste doch dann auf einem DDR2 Modul ein kleiner Chip sein, warum sind die Bausteine da so groß ?


----------



## Athlon Übertakter (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: RAM größe Frage ?*

nun...
Hast du schonmal die komplette SD Karte mit irgendwelchen Daten vollgemacht?
Wenn ja, wie lange hats gedauert? 1Stunde?
Den Arbeitsspeicher einmal voll zu machen dauert nur ein paar Sekunden und dafür ist der Arbeitsspeicher auch da, irgendwelche Daten kurz zwischen zu Speichern.


----------



## Cop (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: RAM größe Frage ?*

das ist keine erklärung!

übriegens bespiele ich meine 2GB SD Karte in wenigen sekunden, was für karten nutzt du denn ?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: RAM größe Frage ?*

Und beim RAM brauchen 2 GB eine Sekunde. ^^
Abgesehen davon sind RAM und SD Karte zwei verschiedene Speicherarten. Wenn du ne SD Karte rausziehst, ist noch alles drauf, beim RAM ist alles weg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: RAM größe Frage ?*

Den 2GB-Riegel kannst du halt in in ein paar 100 Millisekunden bespielen, das ist noch schneller 
Um das zu ermöglichen, sind mehrere Dinge nötig (behaupten jedenfalls meine rein theoretischen Überlegungen):

1. Deutlich mehr Datenleitungen. Wie man unschwer daran erkennen kann, dass heutige DDR-billig-Module um ein vielfaches flacher ausfallen, als so manches DDR1 oder SD-Modul, kann man Chips durchaus verkleinern. Aber man braucht weiterhin genug Platz auf dem Modul, um die ganzen Kontakte bequem unterzubringen -> Das Modul bleibt so breit, wie es ist. (selbst wenn z.B. ein neuer Standard eine Änderung der Steckplatzlänge erlauben würde)

2. Deutlich höherer Takt in Kombination mit einem massiv paralleln Interface (siehe oben). Daraus ergeben sich entsprechend hohe Anforderungen an die Führung der Leiterbahnen - genau gleich lang, trotzdem möglichst gerade,... Um das realisieren, braucht man Platz auf dem PCB

3. Mehr Chips. Viele Datenleitungen nützen nur was, wenn man sie auch versorgen kann. Um die Anforderungen an den Modulaufbau nicht noch weiter explodieren zu lassen, macht man das am besten, in dem man mehr Chips verwendet, so dass sich die Ziele der Leitungen gleichmäßig über das Modul verteilt sind. Da ein Chip nun aber verdammt viel Package und sehr, sehr wenig DIE ist, führt das auch zu viel mehr Package auf dem Modul -> mehr Platzverbrauch, obwohl die DIEs an sich nicht viel mehr Fläche haben dürften, als ein einzelner Chip gleicher Größe. (siehe SD/microSD. Elektronisch sind die zu 100% identisch, nur das Package ist anders)

4. Es ist schlichtweg unnötig. Wenn man eine kleine Speicherkarte auf den Markt bringt, ist man der Liebling aller Mobil-Gerätehersteller. Wenn man ein kleines Speichermodul entwickelt, dann muss man einen Rahmen drum rum bauen, damit es in vorhandene Steckplätze passt. Also warum sollte man sich den Aufwand der Entwicklung machen?

(5. Andere Speichertechnik. Multi-Level-Flash ist schlichtweg kompakter, als DDR-DRAM, braucht weniger Infrastruktur,... . Allerdings werden Module nicht einen Tick kleiner, wenn die Fertigungstechnik gewechselt wird. Ausgehend von 3. würde ich sagen, dass die DIE-Größe eigentlich nur für den Preis eine Rolle spielt)


----------



## Superwip (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: RAM größe Frage ?*

Was mich eher wundert: warum gibt es nicht sehr viel größere SSDs?

Eine 11x15x0,7mm große Micro SD Karte hat heute maximal 16GiB...

In ein normales 3,5 Zoll Gehäuse könnte man knapp 3000 solche mSDs mit einer Gesamtkapazität von gut 45TiB packen, wenn man die Gehäuse der SDs weglässt vermutlich noch wesentlich mehr

Selbst in 2,5 Zoll Gehäuse würden sich gut 850 (17mm Höhe)/ gut 600 (12,5mm Höhe) mSDs stopfen lassen womit wir auf gut 13TiB/ knapp 10TiB kommen- 10 TiB mit SSD Geschwindikeit in einem Laptop... dafür muss es doch fast einen Markt geben, egal was es kostet?

Statt dessen haben SSDs zum Teil noch im 32GB, das können bereits SDs, in ein paar Monaten wohl auch mSDs- und das oft billiger

SSDs sind zwar damit wesentlich schneller als SDs das wird aber am Ende im Wesentlichen nur durch eine Art internen Raidverbund ermöglicht, durch eine höhere Chipanzahl könnte man also, richtige Ansteuerung vorrausgesetzt auch die Geschwindigkeit noch weiter erhöhen

Der einzige Nachteil scheint der Preis zu sein aber wenn man sich innovative Produkte wie die ASUS MARS/ARES ansieht stellt man fest, dass bei manchen Leuten Geld keine Rolle zu spielen scheint und 10TB mit SSD Geschwindigkeit im Laptop sind sicher sinnvoller als eine ASUS MARS


----------



## Athlon Übertakter (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: RAM größe Frage ?*

SD's sind halt zu lahm. 1,5TB erreicht man relativ günstig mit ner magnetischen Festplatte und die ist in der regel auch noch schneller als die ganzen SD's. Außerdem würde das Teil kein Mensch kaufen -> Preis und man müsste noch ne Ansteuerungselektronik(->Cache, usw.) unterbekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: RAM größe Frage ?*

Die Flash-Chips in SSDs unterscheiden sich afaik nicht von den Speicherzellen in SDs. Nur die Anteuerung ist anders. Die Rechnung geht aber trotzdem nicht ganz auf: Die Ansteuerung muss eben auch noch Platz finden, man muss als das Volumen von mSD+mSD-Lesegerät einrechnen. Trotzdem ließe sich, wenn man den wollte, deutlich mehr Flash-Speicher in einem 2,5" Gehäuse unterbringen, als heute auf dem Markt zu kaufen ist (in ein 12,5mm Gehäuse sollten zwei Platinen mit Chips übereinander passen, wenn ich mir die Dicken von MP3-Playern und Handys angucke)
Aber "egal wie teuer, es gibt einen Markt", gilt eben nicht. Für militärische Anwendungen wurden schon SSDs von merklich über 1TB gezeigt - die hatten dann aber auch Preise im gehoben 5 stelligen Bereich. 10 TiB würden vielleicht ins 6stellige geben und das ist dann doch eine andere Preisregion, als eine Asus Mars. Sollten Kunden für so etwas existieren, dann werden es auf alle Fälle zu wenige sein, um derartige Hardware nicht normale Hardwarehändler zu vertreiben. Sowas findet man dann in der gleichen Abteilung, wie einen iPod-Shuffle mit xx.xxx$ Gold+Diamant-Gehäuse. 
Der normalen Welt werden vorerst nur 1-1,75 TB angeboten. Das reicht den meisten auch als "kann ich nicht kaufen"-Eintrag in der Produktpalette (3-15k €).


----------

